# Excel Dents @ EvenTT13



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Excel Dents* will be attending EvenTT13 this Sunday to help with any bodywork problems using their paintless dent removal process.

Rob and the team have attended our EvenTT before and many of our members have been very pleased with their work.

If you think they could help you then please give *Clare Rogers a call on 0800 977 5347* who is the Office Manager to discuss your problem and book a slot during the EvenTT on Sunday. They only have a limited number of spaces available so the sooner you book the better if you wish to have them work on your car.

I have used them personally three times over the years and can't recommend them highly enough. Below was at APS a few years back with Rob fixing an impression on the rear quarter panel.










*So, please call them on 0800 977 5347 to secure your place now.*


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any (very) rough idea on cost?

I emailed them a few weeks ago but heard nothing back


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I seem to remember between £30 and £50, I had a couple of things done on each time I used them, but don't hold me to that.

They did say on the phone this morning they had an enquiry a week or so back and tried to call them a few times and had no response. Might have been you then possibly, definitely worth a call to them to discuss.

There is also an offer on their website offers page for 50% of a second dent when having one done, valid until this Sunday, definitely worth asking if that will be valid at the show, it was the last thing I forgot to ask.


----------

